# Wireless Tether?



## chrisburke (Jan 1, 2009)

Is there a way to do it?


----------



## table1349 (Jan 1, 2009)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Opteka-RC-7-Wireless-Remote-Control/dp/B000PC9OUU]Amazon.com: Opteka RC-7 Wireless Remote Control for Nikon SLR D40, D40x, D50, D60, D70, D70s, & D80: Electronics[/ame]

Google is your friend.


----------



## chrisburke (Jan 1, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Amazon.com: Opteka RC-7 Wireless Remote Control for Nikon SLR D40, D40x, D50, D60, D70, D70s, & D80: Electronics
> 
> Google is your friend.



you know what else is your friend... knowing what your talking about.. thats a wireless remote, not a wireless tether.... dumb ass... if your gonna try to rip someone, at least make sure you know what your talking about

and of course wireless tethering is possible, i guess i'm wondering, is it possible with the d40 OR d50


----------



## table1349 (Jan 1, 2009)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Fi-Share-Wireless-Memory-EYE-FI-2GB/dp/B000X27XDC]Amazon.com: Eye-Fi Share Wireless 2 GB SD Flash Memory Card EYE-FI-2GB: Electronics[/ame]

Google is still your friend.


----------



## chrisburke (Jan 1, 2009)

not what i was looking for,  but i will investigate to see if it does what i want.. pretty sure it doesnt...

what i'm looking for, is when i'm in the midst of a shoot, right now, i tether with a usb cable.. and for the benefit of people (like gry) who obviouly dont know what it is.. it allows me to take a picture, then instantly it appears on my computer screen in Lightroom (its done using a combination of nikon camera control and lightroom import settings) what i'm wanting to do is ditch the usb cable, and do it wirelessly


----------



## panocho (Jan 1, 2009)

chrisburke said:


> you know what else is your friend... knowing what your talking about.. thats a wireless remote, not a wireless tether.... dumb ass... if your gonna try to rip someone, at least make sure you know what your talking about



Take it easy!


----------



## LiveWave (Jan 1, 2009)

Dude, calm down, you don't have to go around calling people a dumbass and he was only trying to help. Wireless tethering is only for high end camera bodies, D200+. Currently the only in production wireless transmitter made by Nikon is the WT-4a and that only works with the D3, D700, and D300 not to mention it also costs approx $670-$700 dollars. I don't know if there are any 3rd party ones.


----------



## chrisburke (Jan 1, 2009)

LiveWave said:


> Dude, calm down, you don't have to go around calling people a dumbass and he was only trying to help. Wireless tethering is only for high end camera bodies, D200+. Currently the only in production wireless transmitter made by Nikon is the WT-4a and that only works with the D3, D700, and D300 not to mention it also costs approx $670-$700 dollars. I don't know if there are any 3rd party ones.



thanks... i kinda figured they were just for higher end, but wanted to be sure


----------



## Garbz (Jan 1, 2009)

Hmmm was gonna post with a helpful reply but if you're going to be an ass to people who try and help...

After all Googling "wireless tethered Nikon" gives you 21000 hits on google.at


----------



## dl4449 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nikon | Camera Control Pro 2.0 - Windows

Try this link
It says that Nikon wireless remote will work with most DSLRs
Troy


----------



## kundalini (Jan 1, 2009)

A possible help for you.  *[click]*


----------



## chrisburke (Jan 1, 2009)

lol.. man, dont you guys ever have off days... sorry, the guy pissed me off... he tried to be smart and tell me to google, but what he had googled wasnt even what i was looking for... i love google, and i love it when people give me links they found in google that i may not have found... HOWEVER, when someone tries to make a smart ass remark, it pisses me off...


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 1, 2009)

chrisburke said:


> lol.. man, dont you guys ever have off days... sorry, the guy pissed me off... he tried to be smart and tell me to google, but what he had googled wasnt even what i was looking for... i love google, and i love it when people give me links they found in google that i may not have found... HOWEVER, when someone tries to make a smart ass remark, it pisses me off...


 
Yes I have "off" days. Was your "off" day our fault? I come here to chill out when I have those kind of days.........

The "dumb-ass" remark was a bit uncalled for......The "google is your friend" may have rubbed you a little wrong, but c'mon...........


----------



## JerryPH (Jan 1, 2009)

I use the "google is your friend" comment a lot... and I don't even bother providing a link most of the time... lol


----------



## chrisburke (Jan 1, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> I use the "google is your friend" comment a lot... and I don't even bother providing a link most of the time... lol




i actually use it a lot too.. but when i provide a link, its at least to the right thing... it was the fact that he tried to be smart, but was actually dumb (cause he had no idea what i was talking about) that made me angry


----------



## Jaszek (Jan 1, 2009)

kundalini said:


> A possible help for you.  *[click]*


Hey did you watch that movie How to lose friends and Alienate people? Awsome movie.

Edit: they have a book How to Lose Friends and Alienate People, Toby Young, Book - Barnes & Noble


----------



## Dao (Jan 1, 2009)

But he was just trying to help (provide a link) ...  really no need to use "dumb-ass" type remark.   

I know, even if the link was wrong, but still ...


----------



## rmh159 (Jan 5, 2009)

To chime in somewhat on the side of the OP... the "Google it." response is a BIT played out IMO.  It's like the person providing that feedback assumes the poster has no idea what Google is or what it does.  It's a good resource of course but isn't the entire point of the forums to ask questions of other people and to get more exact / timely feedback than searching Google hits?

In other words... any DB can click on any question and respond with "Google it" but they're not providing any value to the convo.


----------



## JerryPH (Jan 5, 2009)

rmh159 said:


> In other words... any DB can click on any question and respond with "Google it" but they're not providing any value to the convo.



Anyone can also tell the DB to google yet they STILL persist in taking more time to post and wait for an answer rather than get the info in 1/2 the time it takes to post their question!

(*Thats NOT directed at you Chris!*)

The search button and Google ARE your friends!


----------



## rmh159 (Jan 5, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> Anyone can also tell the DB to google yet they STILL persist in taking more time to post and wait for an answer rather than get the info in 1/2 the time it takes to post their question!
> 
> (*Thats NOT directed at you Chris!*)
> 
> The search button and Google ARE your friends!



Haha man this is going to completely derail this thread but I'm standing firm that the "Google it" response provides no value aside from insulting the person by suggesting they can't figure out how to do a web-search without being told when to do one.  S'all I'm sayin.

Just wait... I'll come across some really lame post with a common sense question and I'll be tempted to reply with "Google it".


----------



## JerryPH (Jan 5, 2009)

Seriously, I see MANY type the easiest questions, most are like how good is this lens or camera.

Come  on dude, READ the reviews and google it to find them all!  By the time the post is typed, you *could* be reading the answers to your questions... so get off your lazy duff and do it.  :lmao:


----------



## Overread (Jan 5, 2009)

chrisburke said:


> i actually use it a lot too.. but when i provide a link, its at least to the right thing... it was the fact that he tried to be smart, but was actually dumb (cause he had no idea what i was talking about) that made me angry



I am not taking any sides, but I will say this in regard to the use of 
"Google it" 
as a reply to posts.

Surely this reply above proves the fact that a person searching for something on  google who does not specifically know what they are looking for can get things wrong. So how does it help when one replys to a person telling them to google something when that person does not have an idea of the answer to search for and might even not be totally sure of the question that they are asking.

Googling for reliable information requires one to already know some facts before the search starts in order to be able to select the right resources from the 1000s of responces on google.

That is why people ask questions on forums - and that is why I do not use the "google it" responce. So a question might be basic or answered 10000000 times before - if that annoys you then just don't answer the thread and find another that interests you.


----------



## chrisburke (Jan 5, 2009)

<- shocked this is still going on...


----------



## rmh159 (Jan 5, 2009)

chrisburke said:


> <- shocked this is still going on...



Yeah me too... slow afternoon at work. 

Ok JerryPH... I'll give it to you that in the blatantly stupid cases "Google it." might serve to emphasize the idiotic question but I still say it's over-used.


----------



## K_Pugh (Jan 6, 2009)

Well since I don't think it has been mentioned, you can now buy a wireless USB kit.. making your USB devices wireless! I was thinking of trying one but not too sure how well it would work.


----------



## usayit (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes.. it does sound interesting.  If the wireless hub requires a separate power supply, I don't see it any better than being tethered to a laptop via a wire.  Certainly an up coming piece of technology I am keeping an eye on.  Personally, I am surprised that faster versions of bluetooth and more peripherals haven't emerged.  I was almost certain that bluetooth keyboards and mice were going to replace USB keyboards and mice in just a few years.


----------



## K_Pugh (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah the wireless USB thing seems to work the opposite way than what we want for tethering. If only each device had a separate dongle/adaptor thingy.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 6, 2009)

chrisburke said:


> Is there a way to do it?


 
Anyone mention the first post?

Yes. They make shock colors that you can put a perimeter up surrounding an area. This essentially tethers you to a location without wires.

Stupid reply for a stupid post?



chrisburke said:


> Is there a way to wirelessly tether my camera to my computer so that when I take a picture it appears on screen?


 
:er:

Just sayin'.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 6, 2009)

Simple, if you want pro features buy pro bodies


----------



## chrisburke (Jan 6, 2009)

Village Idiot said:


> Stupid reply for a stupid post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm intrigued as to why it was a stupid post.... if you know what i'm talking about, its a great thing


----------



## czsmola (Jan 6, 2009)

what you might be able to do this is just a hypothetical... get a bluetooh dongle with a female usb to mini usb into the camera and set it up to be transmitted that way... or if there is just a wireless usb transmitter to a usb hub or somthing like that...


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 6, 2009)

chrisburke said:


> i'm intrigued as to why it was a stupid post.... if you know what i'm talking about, its a great thing


 
Not stupid, vague.


----------



## Parkerman (Jan 6, 2009)

chrisburke said:


> i'm intrigued as to why it was a stupid post.... if you know what i'm talking about, its a great thing





Because of how vague your post was.


----------



## lockwood81 (Jan 6, 2009)

Wireless Tether...sounds like a contradiction in terms to me.

Tether:  is a cord that anchors something movable to a stationary point. There are a number of applications for tethers, but the primary use is limiting the movement of animals.

Wireless:  is the transfer of _information_ over a distance without the use of electrical conductors or wires.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jan 6, 2009)

lockwood81 said:


> Wireless Tether...sounds like a contradiction in terms to me.
> 
> Tether:  is a cord that anchors something movable to a stationary point. There are a number of applications for tethers, but the primary use is limiting the movement of animals.
> 
> Wireless:  is the transfer of _information_ over a distance without the use of electrical conductors or wires.



This is correct, and precisely why Phil Canon (President of Canon) once told me it was this oxymoronic observation that prevented the development of this ingenious device.

The phrase "Google is your friend" should DIE... please..... it's been used more than "Show me the money" and "Where's the beef?"... Move on  and find a new witty saying.....


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 7, 2009)

dEARlEADER said:


> This is correct, and precisely why Phil Canon (President of Canon) once told me it was this oxymoronic observation that prevented the development of this ingenious device.
> 
> The phrase "Google is your friend" should DIE... please..... it's been used more than "Show me the money" and "Where's the beef?"... Move on and find a new witty saying.....


 
Oprah at a pie eathing contest is your friend.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jan 9, 2009)

^^^^ lol - you wasted your 2000th post on Oprah!!





Village Idiot said:


> Oprah at a pie eathing contest is your friend.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jan 9, 2009)

steez said:


> you people are all *****d up. pull the sticks out of your ass*s and *****ing help eachother. you're all running around like youre blindfolded and butt raped. jeez. wheres the love, fuc*ers




easy there noob.... it's a dead thread...

it's a little rich to be blithering and ranting on people to be constructive while at the same time offering nothing to the thread...


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jan 9, 2009)

steez said:


> e
> 
> careful...you'll be next fckstick




lol......:chatty:


----------



## JamieCarl (Jun 16, 2010)

You guys are funny...  

Here's my solution to the 'wireless tether' problem.  Wireless tethering. The coolest oxymoron ever!!! | Jamie Carl


----------



## KingGoon (Dec 5, 2010)

Eye-Fi memory cards: wireless photo and video uploads straight from your camera to your computer & the web.

Take your pictures and it sends the image back to your pc via wireless. Hope that's what you were originally after?


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 5, 2010)

KingGoon said:


> Eye-Fi memory cards: wireless photo and video uploads straight from your camera to your computer & the web.
> 
> Take your pictures and it sends the image back to your pc via wireless. Hope that's what you were originally after?



Just be sure to get the pro version so that you can create an ad hoc connection. Otherwise, you'll need router access to get your pics to the laptop and this won't be too useful when you are on location.


----------



## KmH (Dec 5, 2010)

KingGoon said:


> Eye-Fi memory cards: wireless photo and video uploads straight from your camera to your computer & the web.
> 
> Take your pictures and it sends the image back to your pc via wireless. Hope that's what you were originally after?


Why were you compelled to reply to a thread that died very nearly 2 years ago?


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 5, 2010)

KmH said:


> KingGoon said:
> 
> 
> > Eye-Fi memory cards: wireless photo and video uploads straight from your camera to your computer & the web.
> ...


Not only that, but it's the same product that was linked to in one of the first posts.


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 5, 2010)

KmH said:


> Why were you compelled to reply to a thread that died very nearly 2 years ago?



I must admit that I never look at the dates except for When someone points out old posts.


----------



## KmH (Dec 5, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Not only that, but it's the same product that was linked to in one of the first posts.


   :lmao:  I started on page 1, but skipped right to page 3 when I saw how old the thread was to see who had dug it back up, so I missed that. :lmao:


----------



## ironsidephoto (Dec 5, 2010)

Eye-fi card.


----------



## KmH (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, see post #4 and post #41.


----------



## wirelessnikon (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi all,

I saw this old thread and I have assembled a wireless USB tethering option for my Nikon D5000.

Not selling anything, but perhaps I can spark some innovation.
I used an Ownuser D5000 battery grip and installed some wireless USB hardware into the grip.

check it out

Wireless USB Nikon Tether


----------



## KmH (Feb 23, 2011)

You should have just started your own, new thread. :thumbup:

It would give you more cred.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 26, 2011)

Google is NOT your friend, it is your ENEMY!





 
Anyway, I know this isn't exactly wireless tethering, but if you tether to a laptop, you can use the OnOne app for the iphone or ipod touch to control all of the settings on the camera remotely.


----------

